# What to tell Customers



## coodiny (Apr 9, 2012)

Im thinking of using the plastisol transfer method just starting out and i was wondering how should i i label my printing method to customers. Screen Printed or Heat Pressed?


----------



## Don2276 (Oct 4, 2010)

I have been using Plastisol transfers for over a year now. I sell them as screen printed. Everything is the same as if u were printing directly on the shirts so why cause any confusion by telling them its heat pressed. When you say its a heat pressed image some people tend to think its a iron on which is not as durable. Hope this helps


----------



## coodiny (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks, I just didnt want to seem like i was being deceitful to them by saying ite screen printed.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

We call them Screen Printed Heat Applied Graphics.


----------



## coodiny (Apr 9, 2012)

Thats a fancy way of putting it

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Yes, but that is what they are.


----------



## Don2276 (Oct 4, 2010)

proworlded said:


> We call them Screen Printed Heat Applied Graphics.


Isn't that what screen printed shirt are? yes u apply the graphic to the shirt in a different manner but its the heat that make it permanent. But I agree it is just a different way to say heat printed graphics


----------



## debbbbsy (Jan 11, 2011)

> I have been using Plastisol transfers for over a year now. I sell them as screen printed.


The paper transfers are screenprinted, but you can't say the garment is screen printed when the design is applied using a heatpress.



> When you say its a heat pressed image some people tend to think its a iron on which is not as durable


Your misleading your customers by not telling them the truth.

Debs


----------



## lvprinting (Sep 23, 2014)

debbbbsy said:


> The paper transfers are screenprinted, but you can't say the garment is screen printed when the design is applied using a heatpress.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What? lol

It's a screen printed design using screen printing inks and permanently adhered using heat.

It's a screen printed design.

Sent from my SM-G900T using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## debbbbsy (Jan 11, 2011)

Heatpressing a screenprinted transfer onto a garment is not the same as directly screenprinting onto a garment.

It may be a screen printed design, I agree. But you cannot imply to customer that the design was directly screenprinted.

I am not saying that screen printed transfers are bad, I'm just trying to stress that you have to differentiate between applying transfers to a garment and directly screenprinting, and the customer should know exactly what they are getting.

Debs x


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

When I was using transfers I advertised them as printed t-shirts, if anyone asked (few did), I just said they were screenprinted. You'll figure out quickly that mentioning transfers confuses people who will leap to the nearest association like iron ons, or 70's lithos, and you will have an uphill battle convincing them otherwise. Whether I was lying to customers is a debate I leave for others but I have learned over the years that sometimes the quickest way to convey the truth is by not telling it.


----------



## jleampark (Sep 6, 2007)

I tell people I do indirect screen printing. 

If they ask, I explain that I don't want the mess and headache of silk screening myself so I have a company that does the same process but puts each design on special release paper and sends it to me.


----------



## marzatplay (May 25, 2014)

I call it custom t shirts. If they ask I just say screen printed. I don't say how.


----------



## debbbbsy (Jan 11, 2011)

It seems to me from the responses to this thread that it is perfectly acceptable to advertise and promote yourself as a screenprinter of T-shirts when in fact you do not have the resources or the ability to provide that service. 

That anyone who has a heatpress can tell the customer that the garments they provide have been screenprinted when they have not, that the assumption is, that the customer is stupid and by not explaining what service you are actually providing you are doing them a favour.

Screenprinting directly onto a garment is not the same process as heatpressing a transfer. Atleast have the courtesy to acknowledge the difference.


----------



## sky73 (May 9, 2014)

Plastisol always adheres on top of the garment . Why confuse people and say they are not screen printed,unless they really want to get technical of the print process.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

debbbbsy said:


> Screenprinting directly onto a garment is not the same process as heatpressing a transfer.


Different process, same result. I know how this thinking goes... you will be 'honest' with your customers and will educate them; they will be appreciative and your effort will return dividends. You are the very first to think that way. I wish you the best of luck with your endeavor, it's your time to spend how you wish.


----------



## barrye (Sep 5, 2013)

I sell screen printed shirts. Sometimes we screen print them, sometimes we use screen printed transfers and sometimes I out source the whole job. My customers don't need to know every detail of the process and 99% don't want to know. In my opinion they are all screen printed products. I've never had a customer notice the difference.


----------



## Preston (Mar 21, 2006)

Just say the shirts have a screen printed design on them and then you are being 100% truthful and everyone is happy.


----------



## Beckmansbeach (Jun 30, 2014)

I have a beach tshirt shop with 100's of transfers on the walls and stacks of blank tshirts. My customers watch me press the shirt.
I am asked constantly throughout the day about the durability of my shirts. 
I explain that my transfers are screenprinted with the same inks on the same equipment as direct printing and then when a shirt is direct printed it still has to be ran through a large dryer or pressed to actually cure the ink. This makes it the same quality, using mostly the same materials. I explain this method is less messy in my store and is what allows me to have 100's of designs available on any size color style of shirt vs. A few dozen in whatever size color style i have in stock.

This is obviously a hot topic on this forum, but it is OF MY OPINION that screen printed transfers are the same thing with the same materials as direct screen printing, just a different method producing the same result.

A properly applied quality screen printed transfer is way better than a poorly done direct screen printed shirt.

Both properly done are indistinguishable from each other.


----------



## dial911forme (Sep 22, 2014)

I do both and I'm gonna half to agree with Deb on this one. If you can't tell the customer the truth and make the sale, well hmmmm....


----------



## Greatzky (Jan 28, 2009)

dial911forme said:


> I do both and I'm gonna half to agree with Deb on this one. If you can't tell the customer the truth and make the sale, well hmmmm....


What are you implying in your comment? I decided to erase my original comment until I have a better idea of what you are trying to say.


----------



## dial911forme (Sep 22, 2014)

I simply believe that honesty and full disclosure is the best policy. My Grandfather and Father were both very successful business men and they both believed that way and anything less would come back to you sooner or later. It worked for them and so far it has worked for me. That's my philosophy and I am only responsible for me.


----------



## debbbbsy (Jan 11, 2011)

I have never implied that screenprinted transfers are inferior to direct screenprinted garments,and I would agree that a quality transfer is better than a poorly screenprinted garment.

But the question asked was does the customer have the right to know what they are getting ?

And my response is they do. If you stand by the quality of your work, you should have no problems explaining exactly what it is your offering and trust the customer to make the decision. I think its wrong to tell a customer you will screenprint his garments when in fact you apply transfers. 

Screenprinting is a skill, its hard work and the set up costs are high, I am sorry if this offends, but applying a stock bought transfer using a heatpress does not require any skill and any person providing this service should not advertise themselves as a screenprinter providing screenprinting services. Its simply a lie.

Debs x


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

coodiny said:


> Im thinking of using the plastisol transfer method just starting out and i was wondering how should i i label my printing method to customers. Screen Printed or Heat Pressed?


Screen Print


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Another thing I've learned over the years. The people who really want the technical details of your process will usually end up being customers you don't want. They will drive you batty obsessing over insignificant details and digging up obscure inks or techniques that they will not want to pay for but will happily waste your time quoting over and over. They are similar to the people who want highly detailed quotes that break out every step then try to negotiate each one or find ways to game the system to save themselves $5.


----------



## kennade (Jul 21, 2012)

thanks good info


----------



## debbbbsy (Jan 11, 2011)

> Im thinking of using the plastisol transfer method just starting out and i was wondering how should i i label my printing method to customers. Screen Printed or Heat Pressed?


Heat Pressed Transfer


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

wormil said:


> ...The people who really want the technical details of your process will usually end up being customers you don't want. They will drive you batty obsessing over insignificant details and digging up obscure inks or techniques that they will not want to pay for but will happily waste your time quoting over and over...


Exactly what I was thinking


----------

